# dT x PK



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I’ve been wanting to find this guy a female for a while now. I ordered blue pk female with hopes of getting g1 dTPKs.

The male










I’ll get a picture of the female when she arrives.

@Accents @Platylover 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I put this on the wrong forum. If a mod wants to delete this then please do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

I believe with the fish you selected the f1 = all HM with slightly broader caudal. (unless the male has Plakat Genotype, or the female has Double tail Genotype.) in which case you may get some plakats or doubletails.


----------

